# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  помогите распознать модель камеры

## Pavelasd

подарили её мне лет 5-6 назад, диск с драйвером, инструкция и коробка потерялись, теперь вот не знаю, как драйвер скачать, так как модели не знаю.

----------


## Dj SERG

присмотрись здесь http://www.genius.ru/products.aspx?id=459&archive=0 ... эта похожа на серию *iLook* (или просто *Look*), вот под неё и качай драйвер (с того же сайта)... _(внизу странички обычно ссылка на драйвер, - пример странички вот: http://www.genius.ru/products.aspx?pnum=15470&archive=0)_

если не определается как устройство (хотя должна если рабочая) но питание на неё идёт - юзай программку *Driver Genius* (http://www.2baksa.net/news/49618/) - всё определит, дрова скачает, установит...

P.S.
Как определить неизвестное устройство http://www.dpk.com.ua/blog/17039.html

----------


## Микола

> Не можешь помочь - не мешай !
> Нечего сказать - промолчи !


Разбери и посмотри может быть на плате увидешь маркировку

----------

